# cafepress printing of "distressed" logo - not good



## SebastianW (Nov 16, 2007)

Hey,

I have a couple of cafepress shops and have designed some "worn" or "distressed" images and logos. I ordered a couple of the shirts to see how they would come out and was very disappointed. The areas that should not have had printing were dark rather than the color of the shirt. The image was also a bit blurry. Does anyone know a better option for printing these "distressed" images?

cafepress.com/rattleship and cafepress.com/batango

Note that I took down the offending images on the batango site. There are still some distressed images on the rattleship site that I will soon remove.


----------



## Scooter480 (Jan 4, 2008)

Try to find someone that knows what they are doing. Sounds like the printer used the wrong mesh or the art is done incorrectly(no offense) I do distressed designs quite often on darks and lights and never had a problem. Is Cafepress basically a contract printer? How does the process work?
Scooter


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

Could you tell me specifically which images did not turn out well? I have had great success with my distressed images printed by CP. What file format did you upload? I use PNG.

Ok I looked closer at your yellow version for the dark and indeed I do see darker markings in the distressing and it does appear to be less "crisp" than your blue version, let me know if this is the one you didn't like.


----------



## SebastianW (Nov 16, 2007)

Hey,
Check out what it's supposed to look like:








http://www.cafepress.com/batango.211476814

and what it does look like:

http://i17.tinypic.com/8dycw0n.jpg

I used PSD format. Perhaps I should have used EPS?
Also, the distressing was done on photoshop with a filter called Mr. Retro.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

It looks as though your filter didnt remove the image areas or it did and you included a white background. In a vector format those areas would be eliminated from the design altogether.


----------



## SebastianW (Nov 16, 2007)

I got in contact with cafepress and sent them the picture. They looked at it and told me it was their mistake and they would refund my money. I hope that doesn't happen too frequently. Any customers that got that shirt wouldn't come back. 

S


----------

